# MD-DC-VA Herf at Leesburg Cigar & Pipe 6-23???



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Gang,

As most of you know Leesburg Cigar and Pipe has a Rocky Patel event on 6-22 that I definately am attending. However a lot of you guys may not be able to make it due to work considerations and I was wondering if any of you are interested in meeting up that Saturday. I'm especially interested because Sunday is my birthday and I'd love to smoke it in.

Nothing serious just meet at the B&M and smoke a few, maybe find a decent bar afterwards? Who's interested?


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

IF it is in the early afternoon I could do it. Im not sure if I can stay long if it is later at night. 

COUNT ME IN!!


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

I'm THERE!!!! :tu


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

I'll try to be there this time. Is anyone going on friday to the Rocky Patel event?


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I'll be at the Rocky Patel even as well, I want to see what they actually have on sale. It is my birthday and so far RP is my favorite brand.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

I wonder if Bill would extend the sale to CS members on Sat? I love RP!!!

Anyone willing to ask him?


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I probably won't be able to make this one.


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

Todays your birthhday Addiction? Happy Birthday! ...or is your birthday on the day of the rocky patel even.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> I probably won't be able to make this one.


That's too bad! We'll have to set up another one soon that you can attend!! :tu


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I should be there both days. Hell, we need to meet up there before then and have a cigar or two watch a game and go out for some drinks.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Tidefan73 said:


> I wonder if Bill would extend the sale to CS members on Sat? I love RP!!!
> 
> Anyone willing to ask him?


I'll talk to him about it next time I'm in.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Kimyounil said:


> Todays your birthhday Addiction? Happy Birthday! ...or is your birthday on the day of the rocky patel even.


Actually its that Sunday the 24th, but I'm gonna start celebrating as soon as they put the rocky patel smokes on sale!


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

clampdown said:


> I should be there both days. Hell, we need to meet up there before then and have a cigar or two watch a game and go out for some drinks.


Anytime thats not this weekend I'm game. I'm not particularly a fan of baseball but I find it managable with a good cigar on hand.


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

Baseball and cigars were made for each other! Long games, frequent pauses in the action. Perfect combination!


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

kas said:


> Baseball and cigars were made for each other! Long games, frequent pauses in the action. Perfect combination!


I go up there about twice a week during the summer and watch some day games and enjoy some great cigars. It is the perfect place to relax on a hot summer day.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

I really wish I lived closer. I thought Bill was a great host and I would love to spend my money in his store...as he is I'm sure!

Ballgame and smokes!!! Only thing missing is the beer and peanuts!!!!

I love it! :ss


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I spoke with Bill and he is going to extend the specials from the 22nd into the 23rd because of our herf. And since its my birthday I plan on getting us a box of LCP's to smoke up. So who all is coming?


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Addiction said:


> I spoke with Bill and he is going to extend the specials from the 22nd into the 23rd because of our herf. And since its my birthday I plan on getting us a box of LCP's to smoke up. So who all is coming?


I plan to be, but its not set in stone just yet. I should know soon if I can or can't.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Lets bump this, I want to have a spectacular birthday and I'll actually be handing presents!!!!


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Addiction and presents, oh lord, everyone bring some protection.


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

I'll be there on the 23rd!


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Is anyone up for some post herf drinks?


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

Where were you thinking?


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

We could do Broadlands Pub which is about ten mins away. They always allow cigar smoking and they have 10 flat screen tvs to watch.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

clampdown said:


> We could do Broadlands Pub which is about ten mins away. They always allow cigar smoking and they have 10 flat screen tvs to watch.


I'm up for it!!!! :tu


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Addiction said:


> Lets bump this, I want to have a spectacular birthday and *I'll actually be handing presents*!!!!


This could get ugly. At the moment it looks like I will be there.


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

A bar with 10 flat screens AND they allow cigar smoking? Lead the way clampdown!


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Why am I not surprised that Dryan knows a good place to smoke and dink about 10 minutes away from the B&M.....


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Bump

Almost here guys!!! :tu


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Did we figure out what time everyone will be meeting there? :ss


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

n3uka said:


> Did we figure out what time everyone will be meeting there? :ss


I'll be there at 2pm unless we want to start earlier. T got me smoking before 12 this weekend and I was a little woozy by the fifth one.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I don't know if I'll make this one.I work Saturday a.m. and theres a new Davidus cigars location opening in Urbana,MD. which is like 15 minutes from home.If anybody is interested in this let me know...


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

Well you will be missed, maybe we can organize something smaller at signature with some other brothers in the area.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Kimyounil said:


> Well you will be missed, maybe we can organize something smaller at signature with some other brothers in the area.


That or come to Urbana...


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I'd be willing to divert locations if it means a larger group, tho I like Leesburg since its my birthday celebration and if I want to knock back a few I can have my wife come and pick me up if needed (I'm less than five minutes away from ANYTHING in the town).

Dave you gotta come bro, even if its a flyby. Don't make me put the planes in the air......


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

Dave, looks like you have an ultimatum, I'd do what Bryan says, I think we are all aware of the devestation he could rain down on you. I'll see you there this sat then. :ss


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

wow...n00bs calling out FOG's...there's some dangerous talk being batted back and forth. Having seen Dave's humidor personally...i'll stay quiet.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Addiction said:


> I'd be willing to divert locations if it means a larger group, tho I like Leesburg since its my birthday celebration and if I want to knock back a few I can have my wife come and pick me up if needed (I'm less than five minutes away from ANYTHING in the town).
> 
> Dave you gotta come bro, even if its a flyby. Don't make me put the planes in the air......


Have the wife bring you then,i have some "special" birthday cigars we can enjoy...

Drive-by so you can bomb my ass..right! I'm hurting for troop smokes atm so thats where they would go anyway...LOL!!!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

jkim05 said:


> wow...n00bs calling out FOG's...there's some dangerous talk being batted back and forth. Having seen Dave's humidor personally...i'll stay quiet.


My cigars for troops thing has put quite the damper on my bombing activities lately as i send so much overseas, he might be safe for a while...


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

true, and I must agree, a much warranted cause.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Have the wife bring you then,i have some "special" birthday cigars we can enjoy...
> 
> Drive-by so you can bomb my ass..right! I'm hurting for troop smokes atm so thats where they would go anyway...LOL!!!!


Hmmmm, you require that I raise the stakes. SO BE IT!

If you come by I will only give you one cigar. However I will give you at least 20 for the troops. And all you have to do is drive by......

You were the first to show me truly what the spirit of the jungle was about and you continue to do so. I admire my other local gorillas greatly but I consider no local herf complete without its cornerstone.....


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> My cigars for troops thing has put quite the damper on my bombing activities lately as i send so much overseas, he might be safe for a while...


I've got you covered Dave 
Let me at em, Let me at em:gn:gn


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

n3uka said:


> I've got you covered Dave
> Let me at em, Let me at em:gn:gn


You think you want some of this son?

Do you???

*DO YOU!!!!*


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Addiction said:


> You think you want some of this son?
> 
> Do you???
> 
> *DO YOU!!!!*


I would be afraid...VERY afraid!!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Addiction said:


> You think you want some of this son?
> 
> Do you???
> 
> *DO YOU!!!!*


So how old would you be if you make it to Sunday 
You are treading dangerously close to waking the goat :mn

:r


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Addiction said:


> You think you want some of this son?
> 
> Do you???
> 
> *DO YOU!!!!*


:r

When it comes down to bombing action - I'll stick with Dave or Dave to cause more actual damage - I know what they have in their arsenals - :dr

:ss

Ron


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

RGD said:


> :r
> 
> When it comes down to bombing action - I'll stick with Dave or Dave to cause more actual damage - I know what they have in their arsenals - :dr
> 
> ...


:tpd::ss


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

n3uka said:


> So how old would you be if you make it to Sunday
> You are treading dangerously close to waking the goat :mn
> 
> :r


I seriously call no mas, because while I am not afraid to bury you in cigars I was hoping to spread the love around and bring a little something nice for everyone. I'll be the big 40.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Addiction said:


> Hmmmm, you require that I raise the stakes. SO BE IT!
> 
> If you come by I will only give you one cigar. However I will give you at least 20 for the troops. And all you have to do is drive by......
> 
> You were the first to show me truly what the spirit of the jungle was about and you continue to do so. I admire my other local gorillas greatly but I consider no local herf complete without its cornerstone.....


I will try to roll by LC&P,it depends how my work day goes.20 cigars for the troops is tough to turn down i have to say.The new CFTT contest has started if you'd like to go that route and maybe win some great sticks


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> I will try to roll by LC&P,it depends how my work day goes.


Saturday at LC&P
Sunday at Davidus cigars in Urbana ?

could make for an epic weekend


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

n3uka said:


> Saturday at LC&P
> Sunday at Davidus cigars in Urbana ?
> 
> could make for an epic weekend


I'm going to try to hit both on Saturday.Sat. and Sun. is too much time away from home for me...


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> I will try to roll by LC&P,it depends how my work day goes.20 cigars for the troops is tough to turn down i have to say.The new CFTT contest has started if you'd like to go that route and maybe win some great sticks


Naw its cool, typically I do troops cigars with my dad. He gets a kick out of sending out this stuff so I just send him all kinds of things sticks, toothpaste, DVD, lots of snacky stuff. I'm just stepping up my game to get you out, giving is its own reward.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

So, are we still on for LC&P?

Dave, when you get by that new shop, let us know how it is. We can schdule one of our herfs there!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Tidefan73 said:


> So, are we still on for LC&P?
> 
> Dave, when you get by that new shop, let us know how it is. We can schdule one of our herfs there!!


It's his 6th store.He stocks great stuff although it's more pricey then LC&P.
On the other hand if your going to make a trip there you might as well go another 10 minutes and come to my place...


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> It's his 6th store.He stocks great stuff although it's more pricey then LC&P.
> On the other hand if your going to make a trip there you might as well go another 10 minutes and come to my place...


Is he doing any kind of grand opening festivities for the new store?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

n3uka said:


> Is he doing any kind of grand opening festivities for the new store?


Saturday Dave...


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

If we are changing targets someone let me know so i can let Bill know. And make proper arrangements and possibly secure a designated driver.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Addiction said:


> If we are changing targets someone let me know so i can let Bill know. And make proper arrangements and possibly secure a designated driver.


Might be fun to do a grand opening herf. Would they have room for all of us crazy gorillas dave?


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

n3uka said:


> Might be fun to do a grand opening herf. Would they have room for all of us crazy gorillas dave?


I'm all for herfing at Daves, but I'll need to pick up my troops smokes in advance as I can get a deal at Bills especially if I tell him what they are for. As long as I have some water, shade, a place to sit and at least a beer at my birthday herf I'm golden.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

n3uka said:


> Might be fun to do a grand opening herf. Would they have room for all of us crazy gorillas dave?


If all of you want to shlep up to Urbana i reckon they have room.Its a new shop with a upstairs lounge and have not been inside...
I would also hate to let Bill down if hes expecting a bunch of folks to show up...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Addiction said:


> I'm all for herfing at Daves, but I'll need to pick up my troops smokes in advance as I can get a deal at Bills especially if I tell him what they are for. As long as I have some water, shade, a place to sit and at least a beer at my birthday herf I'm golden.


Well we are talking about the Store Grand Opening Bryan.Of course if we want to hit my place too we can have a impromptu after- herf at my place


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Count me in, i just need a final decision on date and location.


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm a little confused as to what is going on this saturday. Anyone have an idea? dave, dave, bryan, brian?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

It's up to you Virginia guys.If yall want to come to Urbana for the Grand Opening of the 6th Davidus Cigars,n3uka and I wont come to Leesburg.There very well might be a after-herf herf at my house which is 10 or 15 minutes from Urbana...


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> If all of you want to shlep up to Urbana i reckon they have room.Its a new shop with a upstairs lounge and have not been inside...
> I would also hate to let Bill down if hes expecting a bunch of folks to show up...


Yeah he actually has two guys working to support the crowd but if we changed it with enough notice I can reach him I guess.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I'll take the point. Bills on vacation and if I can get him a meeaage and he can schedule one of his guys off we'll switch to Urbana, if not then we'll stick with Leesburg. I'll post here about this time tomorrow. And in case I'm hit by a truck or something, no post means we stay at Leesburg.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Or hit his place early then come up...


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Lets do Leesburg first, since that was planned for everyone and then go across the border and see how Md is doing. Like I said, I am up for anything, I just need to know so I can get the schedule down and give it to the misses. :w


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

If you do Urbana and then potentially an after herf what time would you be starting?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

FattyCBR said:


> If you do Urbana and then potentially an after herf what time would you be starting?


After 5pm I would guess.I wont have anything other then a place to herf ready for us so keep that in mind...


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

So it looks like we're going for LC&P at 2PM, then to Urbana, then to Dave's?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Kimyounil said:


> So it looks like we're going for LC&P at 2PM, then to Urbana, then to Dave's?


Sounds ok so far Michael...


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I like it, and if we want I guess we Va folks could carpool or caravan to save on gas I suppose. We all better let mama know Saturday might be a late one!

And I call not it for designated driver!


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Addiction said:


> I like it, and if we want I guess we Va folks could carpool or caravan to save on gas I suppose. We all better let mama know Saturday might be a late one!
> 
> And I call not it for designated driver!


Lets have the young guys take care of that. :al :tu


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

clampdown said:


> Lets have the young guys take care of that. :al :tu


I'm not trying to get messy, but I would love the freedom to throwback at least a couple.


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

this is turning into quite the adventure


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm surprised Bryan doesn't just rent a limo to take everyone around


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

This 70s vintage Monte is screaming to come out and play...:ss


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

n3uka said:


> I'm surprised Bryan doesn't just rent a limo to take everyone around


Now why you gotta go there? I'm a long way from limos especially if I keep buying like I am.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Awfully quiet in here. Have the plans for Saturday been finalized?
Will the party be moving to Urbana after you hit LC&P?

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

I will be at LC&P at 2PM on sat, I'm not sure where after that. Anyone else?


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Kimyounil said:


> I will be at LC&P at 2PM on sat, I'm not sure where after that. Anyone else?


I have the have about 5 hours slated for cigars and fun. I will go where i am directed.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

n3uka said:


> Awfully quiet in here. Have the plans for Saturday been finalized?
> Will the party be moving to Urbana after you hit LC&P?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.


then to my place for some crappy old cigars? :ss


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I have just been informed I have an engagment party to go to that day. The party starts at one but I should be able to get up to Leesburg after that. I just need to know where people will be when we leave Leesburg (just in case I have to drive to meet everyone there).


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

My plan is to head up to Urbana to check out the new store with Dave.
I am hoping to see a bunch from the LC&P show up in the afternoon to 
help us with some old cigars. Don't make the 2 Daves smoke them all ourselves


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

I was just wondering who else might be heading to leesburg tomorrow.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

n3uka said:


> My plan is to head up to Urbana to check out the new store with Dave.
> I am hoping to see a bunch from the LC&P show up in the afternoon to
> help us with some old cigars. Don't make the 2 Daves smoke them all ourselves


Ahh yes a terrible crime that would be...:r


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Hope ya'll have a good time Dave !! Smoke one for me :tu


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I will be in Leesburg today around 2pm or so. I will not be buying more cigars. Not now. Not anytime in the future. *NOT EVER!!!!!!*


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Addiction said:


> I will be in Leesburg today around 2pm or so. I will not be buying more cigars. Not now. Not anytime in the future. *NOT EVER!!!!!!*


Uh oh!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

cigar_040 said:


> Hope ya'll have a good time Dave !! Smoke one for me :tu


Will do Andy!


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Anyone else going to Leesburg today? 

Rollcall!!!!!


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Maybe, the wife just laid the foot down on me being away from home this week. I also have an engagement party at 1, but that is in Ashburn. So i am 50/50 now.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Anyone else? Trying to gauge turn out. I can only stay for a little while and with a 60 mile ride to get there, I need to decide if I'm going or not.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Bryan and I were talking yesterday, we expect about 10 maybe to be there. I could be a good turn out, i just need to work some magic and go up there for a few hours.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Well, if theres an expectation of 10, then its well worth the drive. Then again, you know what...I'm being selfish!!! I'm going regardless!!! Bryan made plans for this as his birthday is tomorrow and Bill of LC&P extended his RP special, so I'm GOING!!! See ya'll there!!

BTW, I'll be there around 1:30 or so...anyone coming early?


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

cigar_040 said:


> Hope ya'll have a good time Dave !! Smoke one for me :tu


come on up andy:tu


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

i've got a wedding at 4, but other than that, i'm free before, if it's 2:00 at leesburg though i don't know if i'm gonna be able to make it though.


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

I'll be there, probably around 1:30.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I'll be there between 2-230. There are folks doing work on the house that might run late.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

IF i am allowed i will be there around 3, and can stay till about 6.


----------

